# Trooper Aaron Beesley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Aaron Beesley*

Utah Highway Patrol, Utah

End of Watch: Saturday, June 30, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 6/30/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Aaron Beesley died after falling from a cliff while performing a search and rescue mission in Salt Lake County.

Trooper Beesley, a tactical flight officer for the agency, had been assisting in the search for two missing teenage hikers along the Mount Olympus Trail. The helicopter located the two and Trooper Beesley was placed on the ground to assist them. As the the two were airlifted to safety Trooper Beesley was left at the scene.

When the helicopter returned to retrieve Trooper Beesley he could not be located. He was located at the bottom of a 90-foot cliff a short time later. Ground based rescue crews reached his location approximately 45 minutes later. It is believed he was attempting to retrieve a backpack when he fell from the trail.

Trooper Beesley had served with the Utah Highway Patrol for 13 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Daniel Fuhr
Utah Highway Patrol
4501 South 2700 West
PO Box 141775
Salt Lake City, UT 84114

Phone: (801) 887-3800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21317-trooper-aaron-beesley#ixzz1zN89t5Ht​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Beesley


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

RIP Trooper Beesley


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

RIP Trooper Beesley.


----------



## marine3109 (Mar 17, 2011)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Paul MPD (Jul 5, 2012)

RIP brother


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Paul MPD said:


> RIP brother


I am going to caution members about this poster. He is likely not who represents himself to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

He is representing himself to be a cop from Milford Millis Medway area. He is none of that. He is more likely the same guy who was posting in the Lunenburg thread. Coincidently also posing as a cop. He had been challenged to produce credentials. He had not done so. The reason you can't see the post that raised an alarm, because it was deliberately removed from view by Admin. 

Any other questions, comments or criticisms, PM me and I will try to tell you more. 

If I post something like that in to a thread, there is a reason. Mmmmm K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

